
Ask HN: How to learn Computer Architecture design? - M277
Hello! Long time lurker here.<p>I have a question, as a first year EE student who is not in a top university (and in a third world country), how could I prepare for a Computer Architecture design position in the far future? What are the best resources to learn? What should I focus on? I realize that I will need a PhD and a lot of experience; I am asking for the things that I should do <i>now</i> to begin the journey.<p>I tried to search the web, however I could not find much.<p>Thank you in advance.
======
lioeters
If I were in your shoes, I'd search for books and online courses. Here's a
couple I found on GitHub:

Modern Computer Architecture and Organization -
[https://github.com/PacktPublishing/Modern-Computer-
Architect...](https://github.com/PacktPublishing/Modern-Computer-Architecture-
and-Organization)

Introduction To 80x86 Assembly Language And Computer Architecture - Richard C.
Detmer - [https://github.com/abhinavkorpal/awesome-computer-science-
EB...](https://github.com/abhinavkorpal/awesome-computer-science-
EBook/raw/master/AssemblyLanguages/Introduction%20To%2080x86%20Assembly%20Language%20And%20Computer%20Architecture%20-%20Richard%20C.%20Detmer.pdf)
(PDF)

Some video courses:

[https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-courses#computer-
org...](https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-courses#computer-organization-
and-architecture)

~~~
M277
Thank you very much! These books are great.

I found some well-regarded online courses, but they had some prerequisites
that I needed to study, so I am working on that.

------
wtt604
Look at fabien sanglards website.

[https://fabiensanglard.net/](https://fabiensanglard.net/) he talks very
informatively about a lot of different computer stuff. A lot from the 16 bit
era. I would imagine you'd fine it interesting and informative

~~~
M277
Yes, that's a great resource. Thank you very much!

------
triyambakam
I am a SWE so I don't do computer architecture design professionally but I
have found Professor Onur Mutlu's lectures on Youtube very interesting and
helpful.

~~~
M277
They look really interesting. Thanks a lot, I hadn't came across them in my
search.

